# Fountain Pen Nib Size Preference?



## thefunkyP (May 15, 2008)

As I become more familiar with fountain pens and their mechanisms, I am understanding that the nib is obviously one of the most important parts of the pen.  I have ventured into only a couple different kit nibs(baron & ligero) which have given me a little experience with both a smaller nib size and a larger nib size.  While I appreciate some of the design elements of the Ligero/El Grande (larger pen diameter, lighter in weight, and friction fit postable cap) I admit that I love the nib on the Baron better.  It could be simply that I prefer the smaller nibs or it could be that the Ligero kit is not a valid test of the larger nibs.  I also admit that in my cheap nature I haven't yet used great inks in either pen, but even in using the same cheaper ink (purchased from Michael's Craft Store for use with fountain pens) the Baron comes out on top.

I thought that therefore, I would present my question to the group and find out what everyone else's experiences have been.  Do you prefer to use the smaller nibs found on Barons, Jr. Gents, Flat tops, etc. or do you typically prefer the larger El Grandes, Gentlemens, Ligero, etc. and why?


----------



## Texatdurango (May 15, 2008)

Right now I have seven fountain pens in a carosel holder on my desk and rotate between them.  3 are large nibs and 4 are small and I like them all.  My favorite of all of them is a large nib that came with the Ligero kit because it is so smooth writing.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 15, 2008)

Don't listen to George, he's a lefty!  Having sold a couple hundred fountain pens over the last three years, I can tell you that most of my customers would prefer a larger nib over the smaller one, but primarily for aesthetic reasons.  A well-manufactured and ground nib is a pleasure to write with, regardless of size.  The grip of the section is generally more important than the wingspan of the nib.  BTW, I find the Ligero to be a wretched nib for me.  I won't even smooth them for customers, but simply replace them. This particular nib is made in India and it really is different.


----------



## thefunkyP (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wondered about the nib on the Ligero.  It has a much looser feel when writing with it than the baron nibs do.  Since I do this as my hobby the nicer nibs are generally out of my personal price range.  I just got some El Grande kits from Bill at Arizona Silhouette and am excited to try those nibs.  I am torn though as I really like the larger pen kits, I still like the way the smaller nibs write.  I also, just got the ink sampler pack from Pear Tree Pens and am liking the Private Reserve so far, but it is too early to say for sure...

I was just curious what is everyone's general preference for their own pens.  I know many of us have several that we cycle through, but is there one style that as it comes around the rotation you find yourself getting excited to use it each time?  I know personally I enjoy the feel and size of my closed end Ligero, but get excited to write with my Baron.


----------



## Buzz (May 20, 2008)

I really prefer the Churchill/El Grande design of fountain pens because of the non-metal section which I find more comfortable to hold.  Apart from the material itself, I find the shape much better suited to the hand.  The actual size of the nib itself doesn't bother me, I use a Jr Gent too which writes nicely with the smaller nib, but the metal section bugs me.

Whatever, one of Lou's nibs will improve the pen's performance out of sight!


----------



## heineda (May 21, 2008)

Hello,

I have sevral different fountain pens, and my favorites so far, are the Jr. Gentleman and the Jr. Retro. I do not know if these are large or small nibs, but they both write a heck of a lot better than the piece of junk Lamy Safari I bought.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## thefunkyP (May 21, 2008)

Chris,
I too prefer the body and section of the Grandes and dislike the metal section of the Barons.  Hence the reason why I have experimented with turning wood section for the barons.  I imagine that my experience with pens having larger nibs is holding me back since I have only used the Ligero nibs.  Someday, oh someday I will get to try a heritage nib.  I still have yet to try the nib of the actual El Grande kits, I've still only used the Ligero kits which are nearly identical as far as I can tell, other than possibly the nib and centerband styling.  

I guess I just wanted to know if it is a common complaint about the larger nibs and the sections.  I'm getting the feeling that the argument for the sections has been around for a while, but I'm not sure about the actual nib preferences.  Is this a concern of many people around here?  I suppose as long as the nibs write well, most would say they don't care about the nib's size.  I would agree for the most part but also occassionally enjoy the compact subtleties of the smaller nibs.  Just curious what most people around here look for when they order fountain pen kits.  How important is the nib size?


----------



## gerryr (Jun 4, 2008)

Russ Fairfield and also others have stated that the El Grande nib is the best stock nib around.  The EG and Ligero may be the same in terms of size and general appearance, but the I have never seen any rave reviews for the Ligero nib.

My experience with kit nibs is that they all suck, compared to the Heritage SF steel nibs, and I won't even say how they compare to a solid gold nib.

Physical size of the nib seems to be of little concern to my customers.  I've never had anyone say they would prefer a Gentleman's pen with a Jr. Gentleman size nib or vice versa.  They care about how the pen feels in their hand, how it writes and whether it's a medium or fine nib, in that order.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been using a Series 2000 Flattop for the past year and it has been writing great for me with the stock nib and Private Reserve Inks. But I received a bunch of SF Herita--- nibs today, so I will be changing it tonight. I have been happy with the way the pen writes, so this should be interesting.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 4, 2008)

Just in this last season have I ventured fairly big into fountain pens and have found that most customers could care less about the wingspan of the nib. I sell Jr. Gents and Statemen with the small nib and Emperors,Little Havanas with the large nib. I began selling with the stock nibs that came with the components but bought a few Heritage F/S nibs to try myself (what a difference). I have since put the flex steel nib on all my pens and can tell you that sales have zoomed. A fountain pen buyer is looking for just as Gerry stated with one addition at shows:

1A-How the pen looks overall the fit/finish /color/style. This is what stopped them at your booth now you get them to see
#1-How the feels in their hand ie: balance ( have had small women like the Emperor and large men the Jr's, go figure.)
#2-How it writes (talk up the way the nib flows across the linen test paper)
#3-Fine or Med. nib (60% fine)
#4-Pump or cartridge ( Heritage now sells the short pump for the Little Havanas)


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Russ Fairfield and also others have stated that the El Grande nib is the best stock nib around.  The EG and Ligero may be the same in terms of size and general appearance, but the I have never seen any rave reviews for the Ligero nib.
> 
> ...


So, what am I... Chopped Liver?  I gave it a review, although technically not a _rave_ review, maybe that's why my mine didn't count.

Or perhaps it's because as Lou pointed out, I'm a lefty that my review didn't count.  I'll have you know, many great Americans have been lefties!  Take Teddy Fancher for example, he was a leftie!  Need I say more?


----------

